# AAS Lab Testing Round 3



## Racepicks (Mar 20, 2018)

OK Guys-  We're ready to begin collecting samples for a Round 3 of lab testing.  If you have something from a sponsor from here or PM, hit me or Buck up with a PM.  We cannot guarantee that your sample will be chosen, but all will be considered.

Buck and I just communicated and we are ready!  Anasci and the staff here on the forum have been extremely helpful, so we want to thank them for providing this very important service.  Please donate monetarily, as well as, with sponsor samples.

Let's reward the sponsors who, not only provide us with honest products, but who also believe in their product enough to donate money to our cause!

All financial donations are not only appreciated, but are essential to the success of the project!


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 20, 2018)

we  have  about  half the  samples  spoken  for    there are a  few  we  still seek...

Here is  the  list  if  anyone  has any of  these current,  recently received unopened samples


to finish our list 
Geardepot
Samson
gearpro
Viking
Toro
VIPanabolics


----------



## crunchy (Mar 20, 2018)

Willing to donate a few $ to buy some vials if it helps


----------



## Racepicks (Mar 20, 2018)

I really want GearPro, not that I have doubts, but I have used them in the past and I thought they were pretty good.  Anyone with a track record on the board (or ProMuscle), we are asking for your help!!!


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 20, 2018)

Ill be curious to see samson.
He just kind of keeps a low profile and has been at this for some time.
I like his style, it will be nice to see if the results match.


----------



## Racepicks (Mar 22, 2018)

There are a bunch of samples I would like to see.  I have a few guys from PM who have stepped up.  GearPro users, Samson users, how about Alin Shop?  I've used Alin, off and on, for years.  Anyone care to donate some. (Disclaimer- I do have a crush on Alice).  If you have used Alin, you know who I'm talking about!  We will be looking for orals now too!


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 22, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> how about Alin Shop?  I've used Alin, off and on, for years.



We have a credit with Ashop from the squaster contest win. 
So we could trade the credit with a member that currently has Ashop products in hand?


----------



## FrancisK (Mar 22, 2018)

I've got h-as from a different batch but I don't think you guys want more of that garbage, sorry I don't have any others to offer I used them exclusively the past few years unfortunately. Maybe for the next round after I decide on a new source.

What labs do you guys currently plan to test if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah lets let H-AS sort his issues out whether he thinks he has them or not.
got a feelin he is not done with poor results.
But thats on him as he is testin Pvt.
some samples are still bein collected and the wanted list is just that
so the we have about 7 dif sponsors on the way plus the list of wanted you see posted...
we will announce a list wen all is in hand...


----------



## hemipower (Mar 22, 2018)

I'd selfishly be most interested in "test everyone's primo" lol.

Looking forward to seeing results regardless of what gets tested. Thanks!


----------



## MOOSEKNUCKLES (Mar 22, 2018)

hemipower said:


> I'd selfishly be most interested in "test everyone's primo" lol.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing results regardless of what gets tested. Thanks!



Donate some then


----------



## hemipower (Mar 22, 2018)

Just picked up 8 of them from the sponsor's that tested as "other" ... so what I have on hand to donate we already know is "other"... but hell I'll send all of them lol


----------



## kevin666 (Mar 22, 2018)

I sadly have primo that we already know isn't primo as well ... sucks especially since reputable guys said his stuff was definitely legit primo. lol, but that's what the testing is for and I'm happy to know what's actually in the bottles as disappointing as it is.

That said, since there hasn't been a legit neighborhood primo it would be great to see some primo tested.


----------



## K1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Here is the list of sponsors we currently need...Everything else I believe is already taken care of:

Geardepot
Samson
gearpro
Viking
Toro
VIPanabolics

For you guys that want to see more Primo tested...There's still a chance to get some in for one or all of the above!


----------



## K1 (Mar 22, 2018)

airagee23 said:


> So H-AS still thinks that he doesn’t have a problem and furthermore he’s going to do private testing? Well everyone knows that doesn’t count. Has anyone notified him that by him doing so will negate anything coming from his lab after his private tests? Well then h-asbn [emoji6]pharma is just that, mysterious oil in frosty vial [emoji848]



Correct, he knows that his own testing will not be posted in the Official Testing Forum...And that those results do not hold any weight!

He was asked if he wanted to donate funds towards more testing (he would need to cover the testing fees as well as the fees used by our sample collectors to anonymously purchase new samples)...He declined and felt he would like to deal with the testing himself.

So H-AS has been removed from any further testing and the results that have been posted on his products in the Official forum are those that customers can base their decision on if they decide they do/not want to use his services!


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 22, 2018)

I have some toro Primo I really would like to hold on to, but I’ll give it up for testing. It is about 5 months old. Let me know if you want it for testing.


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 22, 2018)

K1 said:


> Correct, he knows that his own testing will not be posted in the Official Testing Forum...And that those results do not hold any weight!
> 
> He was asked if he wanted to donate funds towards more testing (he would need to cover the testing fees as well as the fees used by our sample collectors to anonymously purchase new samples)...He declined and felt he would like to deal with the testing himself.
> 
> So H-AS has been removed from any further testing and the results that have been posted on his products in the Official forum are those that customers can base their decision on if they decide they do/not want to use his services!




Yes many convos were had with H-AS he is full aware of the specifics of the testin.  He was offered any assistance for further testin and his  choice was his  choice and his option. at anytime these offers still stand.

Our members are now much more educated on many tests and how makers respond.
 Our goal was always and remains, Post accurate Lab results for all (Members and Sponsors) from there things will regulate themselves.

The Majority of the fundin for these tests have come from the Members
The Donor list is Massive and continues to grow Thanks to all that have took the time and donated 
If the Members want Lab tests we will continue to bring these tests.  
The Benefits thus far have been clear.


----------



## K1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Nattydread said:


> I have some toro Primo I really would like to hold on to, but I’ll give it up for testing. It is about 5 months old. Let me know if you want it for testing.



That's funny man...Like a kid transitioning over to a teen: "It's my teddy but yeah I'm a big boy now!"

No worries man, you and keep it...There are plenty enough samples of Toro floating around...We should be able to find one no problem

Plus we're trying to keep the samples as current as possible I think...This way it's things in circulation around the time of posting the paper results. We had some delays with the last set of results...But shit happens and we're trying to keep things as current as we possibly can given everyone has schedules and lives outside of the boards.


----------



## crunchy (Mar 22, 2018)

Anything specific from the GearDepot?


----------



## K1 (Mar 22, 2018)

crunchy said:


> Anything specific from the GearDepot?



Best samples for testing are always the more expensive: Mast, Tren, Primo, Anavar, Halo, blends...The cheaper ones are usually less likely to be faked or majorly underdosed unless more than likely human error.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 22, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Yes many convos were had with H-AS he is full aware of the specifics of the testin.  He was offered any assistance for further testin and his  choice was his  choice and his option. at anytime these offers still stand.
> 
> Our members are now much more educated on many tests and how makers respond.
> Our goal was always and remains, Post accurate Lab results for all (Members and Sponsors) from there things will regulate themselves.
> ...




Offer still stands. Let me know. I got more than a few. I just don’t  doubt toro. Then again this testing has shown mistake happen so I’m happy to give up a sample.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 22, 2018)

K1 said:


> That's funny man...Like a kid transitioning over to a teen: "It's my teddy but yeah I'm a big boy now!"
> 
> No worries man, you and keep it...There are plenty enough samples of Toro floating around...We should be able to find one no problem
> 
> Plus we're trying to keep the samples as current as possible I think...This way it's things in circulation around the time of posting the paper results. We had some delays with the last set of results...But shit happens and we're trying to keep things as current as we possibly can given everyone has schedules and lives outside of the boards.



Damn  quoted wrong post. This is post I wanted to quote.


----------



## K1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Nattydread said:


> Offer still stands. Let me know. I got more than a few. I just don’t  doubt toro. Then again this testing has shown mistake happen so I’m happy to give up a sample.



Cool...Shoot buck1973 a message Primo is one of the best ones to test due to it's price! I'm pretty sure Toro will replace it for you either way...If it comes out solid then it's a bump for him!


----------



## K1 (Mar 22, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Yes many convos were had with H-AS he is full aware of the specifics of the testin.  He was offered any assistance for further testin and his  choice was his  choice and his option. at anytime these offers still stand.



*UPDATE ON H-AS:* Received a message today that H-AS decided that it's too much hassle sending the samples in for private testing...So as of this time there will be NO further testing done on H-AS products whether officially or privately. His choice!


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 22, 2018)

K1 said:


> *UPDATE ON H-AS:* Received a message today that H-AS decided that it's too much hassle sending the samples in for private testing...So as of this time there will be NO further testing done on H-AS products whether officially or privately. His choice!



Wow!  That's telling.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 22, 2018)

K1 said:


> That's funny man...Like a kid transitioning over to a teen: "It's my teddy but yeah I'm a big boy now!"
> 
> No worries man, you and keep it...There are plenty enough samples of Toro floating around...We should be able to find one no problem
> 
> *Plus we're trying to keep the samples as current as possible I think...This way it's things in circulation around the time of posting the paper results.* We had some delays with the last set of results...But shit happens and we're trying to keep things as current as we possibly can given everyone has schedules and lives outside of the boards.



Yea, that's a good point. I still have unopened Anavar from Biotech, but it was from last year. It may not be what he/they have in circulation now.


----------



## demons (Mar 23, 2018)

I have unopen test sust from gear depot...lmk


----------



## FrancisK (Mar 23, 2018)

K1 said:


> *UPDATE ON H-AS:* Received a message today that H-AS decided that it's too much hassle sending the samples in for private testing...So as of this time there will be NO further testing done on H-AS products whether officially or privately. His choice!



What a fucken disaster that guys whole operation turned out to be....

It's even crazier that he still has customers vouching for him, shit even still on PM!

Thanks for keeping us in the loop K1.


----------



## K1 (Mar 23, 2018)

FrancisK said:


> What a fucken disaster that guys whole operation turned out to be....
> 
> It's even crazier that he still has customers vouching for him, shit even still on PM!
> 
> Thanks for keeping us in the loop K1.



Yeah, first the testing was bullshit...Now actually getting some testing done for at least his own piece of mind is too much hassle?!

That shit says all it needs to:sSig_banned2:


----------



## formula1069 (Mar 25, 2018)

Can Jano test Aromasin ? 
I’d like to see some tested , I’ll even pay for the test if no one else wants to see it 
Real stuff isn’t cheap 
Anyone else want to see it ?


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 25, 2018)

formula1069 said:


> Can Jano test Aromasin ?
> I’d like to see some tested , I’ll even pay for the test if no one else wants to see it
> Real stuff isn’t cheap
> Anyone else want to see it ?



There are some issues with testing liquids.
Was told the results could be 5 to 10% lower when testing suspensions.
But like you say Aromasin is expensive so products like those and Anavar are always good testing products!

So that there are no issues with people stating about the variances with testing liquid suspensions if you have any oral tablets those would be great to get added to the next set of samples!
Get with buck1973 and see what his thoughts are.

Thank you forumla1069!
You have put a lot into this testing and it is very much appreciated!


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 25, 2018)

formula1069 said:


> Can Jano test Aromasin ?
> I’d like to see some tested , I’ll even pay for the test if no one else wants to see it
> Real stuff isn’t cheap
> Anyone else want to see it ?


I will blow a e mail his way But i think it is doable 
I just got some anastrozole from a  off shore Pharma and was thinkin the  same   thing.
 If its in  tab form it could ship with other tabs.
as noted above liquids are a little bit trickier as far as accuracy in testin


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 25, 2018)

K1 said:


> *UPDATE ON H-AS:* Received a message today that H-AS decided that it's too much hassle sending the samples in for private testing...So as of this time there will be NO further testing done on H-AS products whether officially or privately. His choice!



H-AS has been back in contact with buck1973.
Buck will try and work with H-AS so that he can get his production on point.
But ultimately it is up to H-AS to make the effort to get things in order and he will be paying all expenses incurred for any further testing of his products!

So 'if' you do see more results posted of H-AS products then it will show that he is making an effort to make corrections where needed.


----------



## IRONFIST (Mar 25, 2018)

cant wait to see the next list!!!!


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 26, 2018)

formula1069 said:


> Can Jano test Aromasin ?
> I’d like to see some tested , I’ll even pay for the test if no one else wants to see it
> Real stuff isn’t cheap
> Anyone else want to see it ?



GTG   
  can  test it  yes no issue
we  generally  send   caps  or  tabs  together  
oils  separate 
i assume  its  tabss?


----------



## formula1069 (Mar 27, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> GTG
> can  test it  yes no issue
> we  generally  send   caps  or  tabs  together
> oils  separate
> i assume  its  tabss?



It will be once I get some, hopefully before you send in next batch
I don't use liquid orals they suck IMO
If not hopefully another Vet has some to send in


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 28, 2018)

formula1069 said:


> It will be once I get some, hopefully before you send in next batch
> I don't use liquid orals they suck IMO
> If not hopefully another Vet has some to send in



the online pharma i use was out of xemestane which was my  1st   choice  so i took the  anastrolzole  doin .25 per day  cut  my  E-2 almost to below  norm  range 
I will see if they  have  any  xemestane  yet


----------



## Racepicks (Mar 29, 2018)

We will be sending a few raws in this round.  If anyone has anything hit me up.  Look, we are very hesitant to send samples from members that are not known on Anasci or ProMuscle.  Please understand, we want to be sure the samples are not ringers from Sponsors.  If you are not very active, GET ACVIVE ON THE BOARDS, the more your name gets known, the more you will be "trusted" as a part of our community.  We need a ton of "trusted" and "Known" members.


----------



## IRONFIST (Mar 29, 2018)

Racepicks said:


> We will be sending a few raws in this round.



nice!! will be good to see how the raws are testing out.


----------



## Ironhammer (Mar 30, 2018)

K1 said:


> *UPDATE ON H-AS:* Received a message today that H-AS decided that it's too much hassle sending the samples in for private testing...So as of this time there will be NO further testing done on H-AS products whether officially or privately. His choice!


Yes I've had private and open convos w him (on s other board) its my opinion and conclusion he is s  certified scammer and all around pos as a human.
Not ONE thing has he admitted to and offered to make right with anyone.

He's like the lying ass gf that you bust out red handed cheating on you who still continues to lie.
What's sad is the pos scammer is STILL continuing to suck people in a swear by his products.
I've had 6 different things t200, t300, mast prop,  mast en, tren e, aromasin and none of its worth a shit!
He's just a scammer plain and simple. 


Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (Mar 30, 2018)

Ive got unopened Viking - Solberg test enanthate and DHB. Do you still need it? 




buck1973 said:


> we  have  about  half the  samples  spoken  for    there are a  few  we  still seek...
> 
> Here is  the  list  if  anyone  has any of  these current,  recently received unopened samples
> 
> ...


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 1, 2018)

BigBob said:


> Ive got unopened Viking - Solberg test enanthate and DHB. Do you still need it?



I thought I saw some asking about a DHB sample, don't remember or by whom?
Contact buck1973 regarding sample donations.


----------



## cgp10 (Apr 2, 2018)

Sorry maybe I put this in the wrong thread?


Ive made 2 what i would call small cash donations. I feel like Ive gotten a lot more out of it them I put in. 

I did just order some Toraxx sust. I dont even have it yet but of there is any interest I would def donate some. 

This testing is the greatest. I'm not a fan of relying on bloods or sides. 
anyway let me know if you want a sample of the toraxx sust


----------



## Getbiger (Apr 9, 2018)

Is there a list of all of the sponsors to be tested this go around?


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 9, 2018)

Getbiger said:


> Is there a list of all of the sponsors to be tested this go around?



Yes buck1973 and/or racepicks will be posting everything that will be going out in this round.


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 9, 2018)

I do  have a tentative list i will post once things start coming in.....
 So far i received none
I will b  back  and  get that  list  up


----------



## Getbiger (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a vial of flash tren a if needed.


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 10, 2018)

Getbiger said:


> Is there a list of all of the sponsors to be tested this go around?



Looks  something like  this....
 Sciroxx headed my way
Purity source 
Leo
Geno tec Sus
PSL
 ARL tren A 
Geardepot
gearpro
Viking
Toro (Need)
VIP (Need)

I will check  these last 2  mayb  handled  


On that  note  I  have  not  recieved  any  samples   yet    hopefully all  follow  through  so we  can  get this  underway Promptly....
some of these on the list we will test multiple compounds 
Thanks


----------



## Twin turbo (Apr 10, 2018)

I have Humana life sustanon laying around


----------



## demons (Apr 10, 2018)

great line up, will be looking forward to seeing the results...I have geardepot sust, prop, mast, tri tren that can be donated if needed



buck1973 said:


> Looks  something like  this....
> Sciroxx headed my way
> Purity source
> Leo
> ...


----------



## JDiesel911 (Apr 13, 2018)

I wish I knew all this a few weeks ago. Now I got about 15 assorted vials I wanna throw in the trash. But I don't get how this guy could have so many good reviews elsewhere and test so badly at the same time. I will be spending a lot more time here at AnaSci.


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 13, 2018)

JDiesel911 said:


> But I don't get how this guy could have so many good reviews elsewhere and test so badly at the same time. I will be spending a lot more time here at AnaSci.



Because loyal customers can be blinded by that loyalty.
They do not want to come here to review the results because they don't want to know if their "trusted" source is performing the way they should be.


----------



## Ironhammer (Apr 16, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> Because loyal customers can be blinded by that loyalty.
> They do not want to come here to review the results because they don't want to know if their "trusted" source is performing the way they should be.


So true! Also i was banned from a board due to arguing with H-as pharm. 
I said you know your products are shit etc.,,
He was being defended tooth and nail by a client. I didnt speak figures or test numbers  just the gist= products are a disarrayed assortment of underdosed garbage. 
The fact of the matter is: while there are some really great people there, and some good guys who rep as well,  many of the mods/reps are making shitloads of money and delete and ban anything negative and any person who speaks out when they realize they've been ganked. 

I believe sponsors pay to advertise on boards NOT pay to be able to have a bigger client base to steal and cheat more people and should be booted when the overwhelming evidence is presented they are scamming/cheating/slow walking people etc..,



Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisco (Apr 19, 2018)

I am willing to donate product or Cash, let me know what is more needed right now and I will proceed that way.  I donated money the first time around but will do again if that is needed.  Have some keytech stuff on the way so don't know if any of that has been put in  to be tested.  Just reach out to me and let me know, thanks again guys for what you're doing it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## geofalcon (Apr 23, 2018)

I realize this is my first post, but i have to ask....Were raw's included in any of the AAS lab tests? if so I would definitely donate some money...

In my opinion those are the most important tests that need to be conducted not just for small home brewers that brew just for themselves but MOST importantly for the Major UG labs out there that use the raws, they need to know which raws are good and which to avoid!


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 23, 2018)

geofalcon said:


> I realize this is my first post, but i have to ask....Were raw's included in any of the AAS lab tests? if so I would definitely donate some money...
> 
> In my opinion those are the most important tests that need to be conducted not just for small home brewers that brew just for themselves but MOST importantly for the Major UG labs out there that use the raws, they need to know which raws are good and which to avoid!



we tested a few ..
 how evr  keep this in mind    the  major UG labs can and should b doin there own testin if they are not they are beyond stupid.
 this has and will come up again.
If they know wat they are doin they should test well if they do not or they are cheats the chips will fall as they  may from there best of  luck to them.
 The Members are more educated now and that is wat draws the support to us. there is no refuting poor  tests some will fight it but that goes nowhere.

Good solid suppliers will rise to the  top it is a self fullfillin  prophecy.


----------



## geofalcon (Apr 24, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> we tested a few ..
> how evr  keep this in mind    the  major UG labs can and should b doin there own testin if they are not they are beyond stupid.
> this has and will come up again.
> If they know wat they are doin they should test well if they do not or they are cheats the chips will fall as they  may from there best of  luck to them.
> ...



good point.....I always had the impression that it was an insane amount of money to do just one test, but apparently it's not since all these test are being conducted here. I brew only small amounts for myself and ever since "qualityraws" disappeared from the scene it's been a hit and miss for me with the different suppliers out there. I desperately would like to see these raw suppliers put to the test.


----------



## sbaker1061 (Jun 15, 2018)

*Donate*

How do I donate..I saw about a sticky but I don't see it


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 15, 2018)

sbaker1061 said:


> How do I donate..I saw about a sticky but I don't see it



Send buck1973 a message, he can set you up. 

Welcome to the forum and thanks for donating.


----------



## rippedfreak123 (Jun 15, 2018)

buck i hit you up. Check PM


----------



## problem (Jun 30, 2018)

You guys testing TGC? I’ll donate samples if you are 

All new batches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Jan 10, 2019)

The things y'all are doing over here are amazing. Looks like I'll be more active here. Who do we contact about donating either $ or vials? Or do y'all only test raws?

Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 10, 2019)

CompoundLifts31 said:


> The things y'all are doing over here are amazing. Looks like I'll be more active here. Who do we contact about donating either $ or vials? Or do y'all only test raws?
> 
> Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk



Contact buck1973

Glad you're here and appreciate the testing!


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Jan 10, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Send buck1973 a message, he can set you up.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum and thanks for donating.


TripleOT good to see ya over here!!! 

Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jan 14, 2019)

Racepicks said:


> I really want GearPro, not that I have doubts, but I have used them in the past and I thought they were pretty good.  Anyone with a track record on the board (or ProMuscle), we are asking for your help!!!



pm says its full, but I have some Gearpro biotech id be than happy to submit. Always seemed gtg, but as they say, the proof is in the pudding!


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 14, 2019)

dozisthebeast said:


> pm says its full, but I have some Gearpro biotech id be than happy to submit. Always seemed gtg, but as they say, the proof is in the pudding!



Contact buck1973


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 17, 2019)

*Tomorrow, Thursday the 17th, 3 results will be released!  The difference this time is that the test results are for RAWS!!  We know a lot of you are looking forward to this.  These results will be telling on many levels!

For those of you that are members on other forums, please post, with permission, that we're releasing 3 results for RAWS at AnaSci.org!*


----------



## Akamai (Jan 17, 2019)

We can post the raws results other spots .......COOL!


Ak


----------



## mgkc155 (Jan 17, 2019)

Akamai said:


> We can post the raws results other spots .......COOL!
> 
> 
> Ak



I think Bio means to post on other forums they will be releasing results on 3 raws,not to post the actual results


----------



## K1 (Jan 17, 2019)

mgkc155 said:


> I think Bio means to post on other forums they will be releasing results on 3 raws,not to post the actual results





Yup, that’s what he meant...We made it a point to make sure one of the raw samples was the “mythical” product everyone is always wondering about[emoji41]


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 17, 2019)

Akamai said:


> We can post the raws results other spots .......COOL!
> 
> 
> Ak



*You may not post any results from here on any other forums.*

I Thought Bio was clear;
 "For those of you that are members on other forums, please post, with permission, that we're releasing 3 results for RAWS at AnaSci.org!"

I will take it part by part my understandin

*	Tomorrow, Thursday the 17th,(1/17/19) 3 results will be released!(Posted Here on AnaSCI in the Testin results Forum) The difference this time is that the test results are for RAWS!! (We mostly have data on finished oils we have raw results and Tabs to post)We know a lot of you are looking forward to this.(self xplainitory) These results will be telling on many levels! (most will learn alot from these results)

For those of you that are members on other forums, please post, with permission, that we're releasing 3 results for RAWS at AnaSci.org!(if you are a member on another forum you may post there that there are very interestin and informative results on AnaSCI, how ever ask the  administration or staff there if you may do so)*

Thats My take on wat Mr. Bio Posted


----------



## Akamai (Jan 17, 2019)

No worries...... understood!

Ak


----------



## Kineticmacks (Jan 17, 2019)

Looking forward to results!


----------



## Brickshthouse79 (Mar 16, 2019)

Id like to see zphc and samson.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 16, 2019)

Brickshthouse79 said:


> Id like to see zphc and samson.



Not sure if Samson sells zphc (been awhile since I've seen his list), but have seen zphc by another source. 

Is zphc sould by any sources at ProM or here?


----------



## Ufcguy (Mar 18, 2019)

Who do I contact to show my order of the anasci shirt so I can see results


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 18, 2019)

I'd send a pm to admin, K1, or at least to a mod.


----------



## janoshik (Mar 18, 2019)

Well, he already had donating member status - can you not view the results now, Ufcguy?


----------



## Ufcguy (Mar 19, 2019)

I got them.  I was missing them somehow. Thank u though


----------

